# Fun at Flickr !



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at what you can do at Flickr Big Huge Labs! Movie posters.

Fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Very cute! I wish you hadn't shown me that. Just what I need -- another addiction. ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aint' that the truth, Geri?? lol

Here is part of a painting I made several years ago, with dry pastels. This is too much fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All I can say is "wow!!!" Such talent!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You are very talented Marj. I found that today on Flickr too and was such a good girl and didn't play. Today at least. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very cute Marj.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,..

Your an artist?? very nice pic!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you! Yup, I painted for several years and exhibited and sold my paintings, all dry pastel. I gave it up due to shoulder pain and have since done other things, like paper arts and crafts, computer graphics for a bit and now into scrapbooking. I hope to paint with my pastels again one day though. I still get the urge once in a while.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Marj--

Have you ever tried to capture your sweeties in pastels?

I like the style of your art. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Flickr has some fun toys! 

I don't know if you remember, but it was about a year ago when one of my puppies came back to visit while his family went on vacation. I took a picture of Billy and put a stamp edging around it and put it in the gallery on this site. That was one of the Flickr toys used.

That poster is adorable. I love all the credits on it too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Maureen!  No, I haven't painted in several years, 7 or 8, so nothing with the dogs yet. One day, I'd like to!

I'm disappointed the credits on my movie poster are so small, but you can make some of them out. I'll have to go make some other things when I have more time. Maybe tomorrow.


----------

